# Electrics Tools



## CavezziMagnum (Sep 3, 2008)

Greetings to all fellow Technicians.

Recently, there was a post about Workboxes, that included a picture of a "Rocco Wrench". This tool is used to remove the C-ring from either a PAR can for the lamp, or a Fresnel to remove the lens. 

Does anybody know where to find one of these extremely useful devices?

Any comments on the ULTIMATE FOCUS TOOL would also be helpful.

Also, anyone else work not in theater anymore, but in Event and Benefit/Fundraiser Lighting. For example, The Magnum Company in Atlanta, GA. I'd like to make some contacts to see how others like to light using Martin fixutres and new LED fixtures. 

Simultaneously, if there are any questions at all about LED fixtures and their output, PLEASE contact me. We use them everyday and I love the CRAP out of these fixtures. Currently, we employ Coemar LED PARLite and Chauvet's COLORBLAZE. Sexy.

~ Cavezzi


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth, CavezziMagnum. In the "Workbox" thread (http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/get-organized/8766-workboxes.html?highlight=workbox), I posted a link to Musson Theatrical, which lists the Rocco Wrench on its website.

Use the search to find previous comments on the ULTIMATE FOCUS TOOL.


CavezziMagnum said:


> ...Currently, we employ Coemar LED PARLite and Chauvet's COLORBLAZE. ...


I suspect you mean the Chauvet COLORstrip™, as the superior ColorBlaze® is a trademark of Philips/Color Kinetics. Some of us around here can be quite picky when it comes to manufacturers and product names.

I have done lots of event lighting with Martin fixtures, as well as those from Vari*Lite, HighEnd, Robe, and ETC.


----------

